# Help choosing a setup!!!



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay, i want a 5.1 system. I currently have nada. I am willing to spend roughly $1000 to $1500. Its mainly for home theater and the occasional music. The room is a general living room that is open to the kitchen and diningroom. So it only has 3 main walls and the 4th is open. The room is approx 12' x 15'. not including the kitchen and diningroom. I like the bass effects and claity. What system would you buy or put together at that price range for that room? Any help or comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nothing? Not even a TV or DVD player?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Vinny. To get good sound And everything you wish to have you need to spend a lot more than what you stated . Go down to your local HI-FI shop and have a talk to a sales man and he will show you what he has and give you prices and demonstrations . Kind regards , Alan.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey Vinny,

So, yeah, kinda what Wayne said... What are you looking to get for your stated budget? 5.1 speakers? Do you need a receiver? Anything else?


----------



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

I am looking to get a reciever, 5 speakers and a sub. The TV will be coming in november and i have a regular dvd player but will upgrade around the time of the tv purchase.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Got it.

The SVS SBS-01 is a nice package as I understand it (haven't heard them personally). You can get a 5.0 system for $599.

I have heard the Infinity Primus, and they are a great sounding speaker at the price point! Looks like you could get five of them for under $300.

Here's an example of a Harman/Kardon AVR 635 on eBay for $375 (for now). I don't have any first hand experience with it, but I understand that there are a lot of satisfied H/K customers out there. There are similar offerings from Denon, Pioneer, etc., if you poke around... Here's a Yamaha RX-V2500 on Audiogon.

So you'd still need a sub. Most people want a bang for the buck sub, and a lot of guys around here really like SVS. I'd check out the PB12-NSD to keep you in budget. There's a lot of other offerings over there, so you might want to see what fits your needs. 

You might end up stretching the budget a little, depending on what you want and what you end up getting. However, I would personally stretch a little for something that's going to last longer and that you're going to enjoy, rather than to skimp now -- you'll just end up unhappy and trading it out later, which I believe will end up costing you more in the long run. You might want to buy a little at a time. If it helps, I might suggest waiting on the rear/surround speakers, and just going with a 3.1 setup for the time being. You can add the rears later, as budget allows.

Anyway, there are some ideas for ya. Good luck.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

It's a tight budget, but it can be done. Here would be some of my suggestions:

Internet Only
1) SVS package already mentioned
2) AV123 XL series package 
3) Hsu Package

Local Purchase Only
There are actually several lines from the following manufacturers that I think would do well for you
1) Paradigm
2) Klipsch
3) Polk
4) Etc..


My suggestions above breakdown into speakers you have to buy over the internet and those that you can buy only in a local store. From what I hear, the internet only options are all excellent, but I haven't heard any of them personally. I think they probably offer the best bargain, but auditioning may be an issue. AV123 offers a risk free audition process -- they'll pay shipping both ways if you don't like them. SVS and Hsu do not refund the shipping charges.

All that being said, speakers are a very personal thing.. what I may find pleasing in a speaker, you may find grating, and vice versa. That's why I don't just say "buy this". If you haven't done so, I've written something about buying speakers that I think is helpful.

So, I know I haven't been too helpful so far, but I will give you this:

Whatever you buy for your main speakers, I HIGHLY recommend that you go with either a SVS or Hsu sub. FOR SURE, they offer the best value in the sub area.

My last nugget of wisdom whistling is this: spend 70% on speakers and 30% on EVERYTHING else. This includes the receiver, speaker wire (DO NOT GET MONSTER CABLE) and interconnects (AGAIN, NO MONSTER).

Well, there's my 2cents worth of info..

JCD


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I vote for the Hsu also. I have the lowest price speaker set up they offer and a HK AVR 435 receiver, got all this for under 1k. I don't know if that receiver is still available but there are several good ones under $500. I am very happy with my set up. For what it's worth, don't make the mistake I made. Look around a little, listen to suggestions, make a decision and BUY. I took way too long to decide and nearly drove myself mad thinking about what to get. One thing that helped me with Hsu, they offer a 30 day money back guarantee.


----------



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

I have been looking at hsu, svs, and av123 x series speakers with either an hsu or svs sub. I dont know which to choose from and i was wondering if there was anything else out there that i have not mentioned that would be worth taking a look at. how do the hsu and svs subs compare? I was concidering the 10" svs sub because of the room size but i wasnt sure. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

sflamedic said:


> I have been looking at hsu, svs, and av123 x series speakers with either an hsu or svs sub. I dont know which to choose from and i was wondering if there was anything else out there that i have not mentioned that would be worth taking a look at. how do the hsu and svs subs compare? I was concidering the 10" svs sub because of the room size but i wasnt sure. Thanks for the help so far.


I think all of those speaker systems would do you fine -- as for other suggestions, other than the ones already mentioned, I haven't got anything. If you do decide to go with the one of the three you mentioned, don't forget that with the AV123's you won't have to pay shipping either way should you decide to sent them back. So, if you decide you think the SVS or Hsu system is the way to go, I'd at least order a pair of the AV123's so you can compare them. If you don't like them, no harm. However, you may like them better than the SVS or Hsu you thought you'd like better.

As for the SVS vs. Hsu.. I think either would be a great sub for the $$. I would say, purely based on what I've seen in posts lately, that the SVS may be preferred SLIGHTLY over the Hsu. Certainly, both have their respective proponents, it just seems that MAYBE more prefer the SVS over the Hsu. I haven't heard either, but that's just what I seem to remember.

Also, I forgot to mention, there is a pretty good review of a SVS package done by one of our very own.. 

JCD


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You can get the ultimate Infinity Primus 5.1 set up for $1070 at audiophileliquidator.net. This includes two P362s, one PC350, two P162s and a PS-212 sub. Here is a review of the previous Primus models: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_10_4/infinity-primus-speakers-10-2003.html http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/605infinity/ http://www.stereophile.com/budgetcomponents/404infinity/

You could replace the P362s with P162s and bring it down to $900.

Or you could go with four P152s, a PC250 and a PS-28 for $610.


For a surround receiver you could look at the well-received Pioneer Elite VSX-80TXV for $450 or Pioneer Elite VSX-81TXV for $635.


*For $1500 I would not hesitate with getting the following:
Infinity Primus P252 $260/pair mains
Infinity Primus P152 $140/pair surrounds
Infinity Primus PC250 $120 center
Infinity PS-212 $320 subwoofer
Pioneer Elite VSX-81TXV $635 receiver
TOTAL $1475*

Add an Oppo DV-981HD Universal DVD player for $230 and you would have a real good system. All you would need then is the video screen. You would not be disappointed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

whatever you do, I recommend wall mounting rear/rear surrounds higher than ear level.


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

I would probably do what Alan suggested and go around and listen to some speakers at local stores/hifi shops. Alot of people make the mistake of purchasing from internet direct to find that the speaker is totally wrong for their preferences/situation. It is true that some ID offer a free in-home trial of their speakers, and I would consider giving them a shot as well.


----------

